# Marshal crafting Crest Doorplate



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 23, 2020)

*Marshal is crafting the Crest Doorplate DIY*








Please do not take items / flowers / fruit from the town. *Leave through the airport. *If you plan on staying to talk to Leif or go shopping tell me in advance please.

Tips/gifts highly appreciated!  Please leave them by the Airport!

*How to get to Marshal's house*
The easiest way is by vaulting pole but you can get there without tools: (Also shows the location)
I don't really care how you get there so feel free to just vault over the river if you need!
Here's how to get there without tools if you don't happen to have the pole with you! (Otherwise just go up from the left of the museum and vault across!)


----------



## Asyrah (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi can I stop by?


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 23, 2020)

Sent!


----------



## daisyy (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! I am interested in stopping by as wel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 23, 2020)

That's awesome, can I come?


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 23, 2020)

Could I come? I would only be there for the diy and Leif, briefly.


----------



## brangein (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I come pls, perfect door plate for sterling!


----------



## January (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! Love to come if you're still open!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come by please


----------



## michelleweird (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd also like to stop by if open please


----------



## sproutsprite (Apr 23, 2020)

hi! if you're still open, i would love to stop by! would you mind if i shopped a little as well? don't worry, i can tip!


----------

